#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Ik ben geen moslim meer.

## ThaMaroc

Assalaam waleikum broeders en zusters, 

Vanaf vandaag ben ik geen moslim meer, maar gewoon een Nederlander van Marokaanse afkomst.

De islam is in mijn ogen niet meer waardig om maar eventjes op de wereld toneel te verschijnen, want elke verschijning gaat gepaard met bloedvergieten en het steeds dieper wegzakken van mijn vertrouwen in de medemoslim. Om fundamentalistische takken binnen de islam uit te roeien, hierin hebben wij gefaald. 

En daarom vanaf vandaag distansier ik mij van elk moslim geweld tegen onschuldigen en zelf tegen schuldigen, die in principe alleen hun mening uiten!

Allah(swt) zal altijd in mijn hart blijven, maar om mezelf moslim te noemen daar heb ik geen zin meer in.

Moslim zijn staat voor mij gelijk aan moordenaar zijn.
Vergeef mij broeders en zusters, maar zo voel ik het nu wel.

Beslam

----------


## Proselyte

> _Geplaatst door ThaMaroc_ 
> *Assalaam waleikum broeders en zusters, 
> 
> Vanaf vandaag ben ik geen moslim meer, maar gewoon een Nederlander van Marokaanse afkomst.
> 
> De islam is in mijn ogen niet meer waardig om maar eventjes op de wereld toneel te verschijnen, want elke verschijning gaat gepaard met bloedvergieten en het steeds dieper wegzakken van mijn vertrouwen in de medemoslim. Om fundamentalistische takken binnen de islam uit te roeien, hierin hebben wij gefaald. 
> 
> En daarom vanaf vandaag distansier ik mij van elk moslim geweld tegen onschuldigen en zelf tegen schuldigen, die in principe alleen hun mening uiten!
> 
> ...


Heel veel sterkte, want het is niet niks voor een mens om wanneer dat nodig is, je geloof, je afkomst of je ouders af te vallen !

Allah mag je ook YWH noemen Beslam !

----------


## ThaMaroc

> _Geplaatst door Proselyte_ 
> *Heel veel sterkte, want het is niet niks voor een mens om wanneer dat nodig is, je geloof, je afkomst of je ouders af te vallen !
> 
> Allah mag je ook YWH noemen Beslam !*


Dank je Proselyte, 

Allah(swt) heeft miljoenen namen. Ja ook Jehova en ook Jezus Christus!

Beslam

----------


## connectieverbro

> _Geplaatst door ThaMaroc_ 
> *Assalaam waleikum broeders en zusters, 
> 
> Vanaf vandaag ben ik geen moslim meer, maar gewoon een Nederlander van Marokaanse afkomst.
> 
> De islam is in mijn ogen niet meer waardig om maar eventjes op de wereld toneel te verschijnen, want elke verschijning gaat gepaard met bloedvergieten en het steeds dieper wegzakken van mijn vertrouwen in de medemoslim. Om fundamentalistische takken binnen de islam uit te roeien, hierin hebben wij gefaald. 
> 
> En daarom vanaf vandaag distansier ik mij van elk moslim geweld tegen onschuldigen en zelf tegen schuldigen, die in principe alleen hun mening uiten!
> 
> ...



Salaam o3alekom,

Ik vind het echt jammer dat je zo denkt.
Dit is hoe ik het zie: 
Er leven rond de miljard moslims op de wereld. De enige die het westen krijgt te zien zijn de zogenoemde terroristen. Zo gaan veel mensen denken dat alle moslims terroristen, gemeneriken, valseriken zijn. Maar die ander 99% laat de media niet zien, die een goed leven leiden. 

Maar waarom geloofde je eerst wel in Allah swt en in zijn boodschappers en nu niet? Heb je bewijzen dat de Islam gebaseerd is op leugens. Want daar gaat het volgens mij om. Je moet niet kijken wat andere mensen doen of denken maar wat de Islam zegt en of dat het de waarheid is. Als je niet gelooft wat er in de koran staat en in de sunna van de profeet dan kan je je een ongelovige noemen. Maar als je zegt dat je ongelovig bent omdat er leed is veroorzaakt door sommige moslims, vind ik een laf.

En Allah zal je op het pad laten lopen die Hij voor je gekozen heeft.

Salaam o3alekom,

En Allah is Alwetend.

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door ThaMaroc_ 
> *
> Moslim zijn staat voor mij gelijk aan moordenaar zijn.
> Vergeef mij broeders en zusters, maar zo voel ik het nu wel.
> 
> Beslam*


Dus een miljard moslims heeft de neiging moordenaar voor het geloof te kunnen zijn? Geloof er geen donder van. 
Ik weet niet wat je je precies hebt laten vertellen, of wat je op TV ziet. Maar hier klopt iets niet. 

Ik zeg als katholiek bijna dat je moslim moet blijven. Maar dan niet het soort Islam wat je in je hoofd hebt. Maar je moet nog andere redenen hebben, anders denk je dit niet. Maar het heeft geen enkele zin om bij een godsdienst te blijven, als je er niet innerlijk in gelooft. Toch neem je alles waar je wl in geloofd hebt gewoon mee. Dat veeg je toch niet uit. Je weet niet of je later de dingen anders gaat zien. Doe vooral wat goed voelt, want zonder overtuigde vrijheid, werkt de godsdienst ook niet.

----------


## xslaniet

> _Geplaatst door connectieverbro_ 
> Maar als je zegt dat je ongelovig bent omdat er leed is veroorzaakt door sommige moslims, vind ik een laf.
> 
> En Allah zal je op het pad laten lopen die Hij voor je gekozen heeft.
> 
> Salaam o3alekom,
> 
> En Allah is Alwetend. [/B]


Dat hakt er lekker in...
Het lijkt mij namelijk behoorlijk onder de maat om iemand te vermoorden onder de dekmantel van een geloof.
Het lijkt mij dat jij bereid bent tot dezelfde daad,anders noem je iemand met een EIGEN mening niet laf.
Vertop je maar achter "je mening",verstop je maar achter je religie,maar je identiteit gaat verloren in de massa.Das pas laf.

----------


## Proselyte

> Tha Maroc wrote:
> 
> En mw. Hirsi Ali, 
> 
> van hetzelfde pot nat ...... beste mensen wil je de politiek in, 
> ook al heb je er geen ballen verstand van!
> 
> Maak dan de moslims zwart!
> 
> En u heeft zo een stoel in de politiek!!





Zielig om nu te gaan juichen [Moderator]

----------


## Mhden

Niet in een andere vorm praten. Je hebt dezelfde IP adres. [Moderator]

----------


## Joesoef

Zonde.

Het maakt mij geen reet uit, ik blijf er nog steeds voor uitkomen dat ik Moslim ben, ook al zit er kaas tussen mn oren en geen couscous.

----------


## connectieverbro

> _Geplaatst door xslaniet_ 
> *Dat hakt er lekker in...
> Het lijkt mij namelijk behoorlijk onder de maat om iemand te vermoorden onder de dekmantel van een geloof.
> Het lijkt mij dat jij bereid bent tot dezelfde daad,anders noem je iemand met een EIGEN mening niet laf.
> Vertop je maar achter "je mening",verstop je maar achter je religie,maar je identiteit gaat verloren in de massa.Das pas laf.*


Salaam o3alekom wr wb,

Ik vind het laf dat dat de oorzaak is waarom zij de islam verlaat.
Je verlaat de islam als je niet meer in gelooft dat dat de waarheid is.
Niet omdat een ander zich niet gedraagd zoals het hoort.

Dat jij zegt dat ik bereid ben om iemand te vermoorden nadat je een paar zinnen hebt gelezen vind ik bevooroordelend.
Ik weet niet waar je het vandaan haalt, maar je weet in ieder geval niet waar je het over hebt!


Salaam o3alekom wr wb.

En Allah is Alwetend.

----------


## Yahudi

In naam van een goddelijk wetboek die deze daden juist legitimeert !!!

hou de dingen scherp graag !

----------


## IbnRushd

> In naam van een goddelijk wetboek die deze daden juist legitimeert !!!


Concreter a.u.b., desnoods met voorbeeld. Want we weten beiden dat je uit je lul nekt ...---> en zeker voor een anti-islamiet.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Concreter a.u.b., desnoods met voorbeeld. Want we weten beiden dat je uit je lul nekt ...---> en zeker voor een anti-islamiet.*



de Koran: Soera 4:34 
De vierde Soera van de Koran draagt als titel: De vrouwen (An-Nisa). Het belangrijkste vers is 

34. Mannen zijn voogden over de vrouwen omdat Allah de enen boven de anderen heeft doen uitmunten en omdat zij van hun rijkdommen besteden. Deugdzame vrouwen zijn dus zij, die gehoorzaam zijn en heimelijk bewaren, hetgeen Allah onder haar hoede heeft gesteld. En degenen, van wie gij ongehoorzaamheid vreest, wijst haar terecht en laat haar in haar bedden alleen en tuchtigt haar. Als zij u dan daarna gehoorzamen, zoekt geen weg tegen haar. Waarlijk, Allah is Verheven, Groot. 

Op grond van deze tekst komen de Korancommentaren tot de volgende uitspraken. Die zijn niet willekeurig maar bindend, te beginnen met de Hadieth en vervolgens via de alom erkende moslimgeleerden die de rechte weg hebben gewezen, gecanoniseerd in de sjaria.

Mannen zijn voogden over de vrouwen (dus ook over hun dochters en zusters, zelfs hun moeder indien zij weduwe is), omdat die volgens Mohammed tekortschieten in het verstand en in het geloof, want: 

vrouwen hebben maar weinig verstand omdat zij slechts gelden als een halve getuige; 
vrouwen schieten tekort in het geloof omdat zij tijdens hun periode niet mogen bidden en vasten; 
mannen zijn voogden van hun vrouwen omdat zij er een bruidsschat voor hebben betaald!
Mohammed volgt hier duidelijk een cirkelredenering, maar niettemin staat zijn uitleg net zo vast als de tekst van de Koran. Een andere uitleg geldt bij voorbaat als fitna en sjirk. (verzoeking en heiligschennis)


Wanneer een man zelfs maar ongehoorzaamheid vreest (en hoe licht ontvlamt de jaloezie van een moslim!), heeft hij drie middelen om gehoorzaamheid af te dwingen:

de vermaning (kan heel vernederend zijn, want voor een vrouw geldt er geen eerbalans) 
seksuele onthouding (ervan uitgaand dat dit voor een vrouw even erg is als voor een man) 
tuchtiging (een man kan als gezinshoofd zijn vrouw bevelen Allah te gehoorzamen; en wanneer zij weigert, kan hij haar zonder hardheid afranselen).
De Koran en andere gezaghebbende islamgeschriften zien de vrouw als een noodzakelijk kwaad. Vooral de verleiding wordt haar zwaar toegerekend. Hoewel de Koran niet vermeldt dat de vrouw verleid is, krijgt toch Awwa (Eva) alle schuld: als zij er niet was geweest, zou Allah zonder weerhouding overal gediend zijn en kwamen alle mannen in het paradijs.
Maar ook afgezien van de verleiding is de vrouw als schepsel maar ten dele gelukt. Zo spreekt de moeder van Maria, de vrouw van Amram, tijdens haar zwangerschap en bij de bevalling de volgende woorden die we vinden in Soera 3:

35. Toen de vrouw van Imraan zeide: "Ik draag aan U op wat in mijn baarmoeder is, dat het vrij zal zijn (om U te dienen), aanvaard het van mij, Gij zijt gewis Alhorend, Alwetend." 
36. Maar, toen zij er van verlost was, zeide zij: "Mijn Heer, ik ben verlost van een meisje." - Allah wist het beste wat zij voortbracht. "En de man is niet gelijk aan de vrouw. En ik heb haar Maria genoemd en ik stel haar en haar nageslacht onder Uw bescherming tegen Satan, de verworpene." 

NB. Hier verwisselt de Koran bovendien Mirjam, de zuster van Mozes (Amram is haar vader, Jochebed haar moeder, Ex. 6:19), met Maria, de moeder van Jezus.

Tal van uitspraken laten zien dat Mohammed weinig met vrouwen op had, met uitzondering van hun seksuele kwaliteiten, want hij had minstens dertien vrouwen plus de nodige bijvrouwen die hij soms allemaal in een nacht bezocht. Zijn zij niet de oorzaak van alle ellende en voorts de schuld dat niet alle mannen het paradijs binnengaan en dat Allah niet overal in ware zin aanbeden wordt? Enkele typerende uitspraken zijn:
* "achter elke man die van het geloof afvalt, steekt een vrouw"
* "voor de ondergang van een natie zijn de vrouwen verantwoordelijk"
* "vrouwen zijn de domste wezens die er bestaan en aangezien de hel voor domkoppen is geschapen, gaan bijna alle vrouwen naar de hel." Naast voorwerp van verleiding en van domheid, is de vrouw ook toonbeeld van onreinheid, net als de hond en de ezel. Een uitspraak van Mohammed is:
" drie zaken verderven het gebed van een man: de ezel, de zwarte hond en de vrouw" (de zwarte hond staat voor de duivel). Soms wordt nog een vierde aan dit rijtje toegevoegd, dat dan luidt: de hond, het zwijn, de jood en de vrouw. 

Deugdzame vrouwen: de Koran noemt ze wel, maar Mohammed kende ze nauwelijks. En wat belangrijker is: zelf een beroep doen op de Koran is onmogelijk, want de hadieth en de sjaria gelden al eeuwenlang als de enige juiste uitlegging.

----------


## IbnRushd

> 34. Mannen zijn voogden over de vrouwen omdat Allah de enen boven de anderen heeft doen uitmunten en omdat zij van hun rijkdommen besteden. Deugdzame vrouwen zijn dus zij, die gehoorzaam zijn en heimelijk bewaren, hetgeen Allah onder haar hoede heeft gesteld. En degenen, van wie gij ongehoorzaamheid vreest, wijst haar terecht en laat haar in haar bedden alleen en tuchtigt haar. Als zij u dan daarna gehoorzamen, zoekt geen weg tegen haar. Waarlijk, Allah is Verheven, Groot.
> 
> Op grond van deze tekst komen de Korancommentaren tot de volgende uitspraken. Die zijn niet willekeurig maar bindend, te beginnen met de Hadieth en vervolgens via de alom erkende moslimgeleerden die de rechte weg hebben gewezen, gecanoniseerd in de sjaria.


Welke exegeten? Welke bronnen? Die vergeet je steeds te vermelden.




> Mannen zijn voogden over de vrouwen (dus ook over hun dochters en zusters, zelfs hun moeder indien zij weduwe is), omdat die volgens Mohammed tekortschieten in het verstand en in het geloof, want


Klopt mannen zijn leider van het gezin. Zoals een directeur de leider is van een bedrijf en zoals elke groep een leider heeft. Balkende is de leider van NL en Bush is de leider van het europese volk.




> vrouwen hebben maar weinig verstand omdat zij slechts gelden als een halve getuige; 
> vrouwen schieten tekort in het geloof omdat zij tijdens hun periode niet mogen bidden en vasten;


Halve leugen en een verkeerde context. Er is geen enkele ahadith die vertelt dat de vrouw weinig verstand heeft. Het is een interpretatie van jou kant. Vrouwen schieten helemaal niet tekort in het geloof. Wanneer zij het geloof niet kunnen praktiseren dan dienen zij het in te halen. Deze hadith heb je weer een eigen interpretatie gegeven. Alleen snap ik het niet waarom je de hele hadith niet hebt getoond. Begreep je die overlevering dan niet? Of ....? Is het niet logisch toen de vrouw aan de profeet vroeg waarom er meer vrouwen naar de hel gaan dan mannen? Besef je niet dat de antwoorden van de profeet een soort stimulatie en een waarschuwing is zodat de vrouwen meer hun best gaan doen. Het feit blijft dat er meer vrouwen naar de hel gaan. Komt mede door roddelen en liegen maar ook omdat er meer vrouwen dan mannen zijn.




> Mohammed volgt hier duidelijk een cirkelredenering, maar niettemin staat zijn uitleg net zo vast als de tekst van de Koran. Een andere uitleg geldt bij voorbaat als fitna en sjirk. (verzoeking en heiligschennis)


Je bent in ieder geval niet neutraal. Vraag me af waar jij je informatie vandaan haalt.

[QUOTE]Wanneer een man zelfs maar ongehoorzaamheid vreest (en hoe licht ontvlamt de jaloezie van een moslim!), heeft hij drie middelen om gehoorzaamheid af te dwingen:
de vermaning (kan heel vernederend zijn, want voor een vrouw geldt er geen eerbalans) 
seksuele onthouding (ervan uitgaand dat dit voor een vrouw even erg is als voor een man) [QUOTE]

Seksuele onthouding geldt voor beide. Voor een vrouw geldt degelijk wel een 'eerbalans'. Je gaat uit van culturelijke bejummelde indoctrinatie. Bronnen vermeld je weer niet, want je staat al bekend dat je een eigen interpretatie geeft zonder dat je de arabische taal machtig bent.




> tuchtiging (een man kan als gezinshoofd zijn vrouw bevelen Allah te gehoorzamen; en wanneer zij weigert, kan hij haar zonder hardheid afranselen).


Dat is weer een dikke leugen. Een 'havik' conclusie. Een leugen zonder enkele bewijzen. Een hadith vertelt dat de profeet, vrede zij met hem, het aanbevool om de vrouwen niet te slaan. Mocht ze over de grens gaan dan mag de man haar slaan met een siwaak stokje. Een siwaak stokje is ontiegelijk klein en wanneer zelfs de sterkste mens ter wereld er mee zou slaan dan zou men het niet eens voelen. Nog een hadith vertelt (waar ik de authenciteit niet van weet) vertelt dat de man zijn ellebogen tegen zijn zij(en) moet houden. Verder vertelt enkele andere overleveringen dat de man niet tegen haar gezicht en andere geslachtsdelen mag slaan. Maar goed dat zijn regels. Jullie niet-moslims hebben niet zulke regels vandaar dat veel vrouwen in het ziekenhuis of in het graf liggen. De moslims die deze wetten overtreden hebben een zonde begaan en de islam is niet verantwoordelijk voor hun daden. 
Ik weet niet waar je naar toe wil gaan. 




> De Koran en andere gezaghebbende islamgeschriften zien de vrouw als een noodzakelijk kwaad. Vooral de verleiding wordt haar zwaar toegerekend. Hoewel de Koran niet vermeldt dat de vrouw verleid is, krijgt toch Awwa (Eva) alle schuld: als zij er niet was geweest, zou Allah zonder weerhouding overal gediend zijn en kwamen alle mannen in het paradijs.


Volgens mij is dat een conclusie uit de bijbel. Nergens (Qoran en Hadith) staat dat de vrouw de schuldige is van het kwaad. Wel staat het in de bijbel. Je moet de schuld niet naar een andere religie toe schijven. Zwak van je, hl zwak.




> Maar ook afgezien van de verleiding is de vrouw als schepsel maar ten dele gelukt. Zo spreekt de moeder van Maria, de vrouw van Amram, tijdens haar zwangerschap en bij de bevalling de volgende woorden die we vinden in Soera 3:
> 35. Toen de vrouw van Imraan zeide: "Ik draag aan U op wat in mijn baarmoeder is, dat het vrij zal zijn (om U te dienen), aanvaard het van mij, Gij zijt gewis Alhorend, Alwetend." 
> 36. Maar, toen zij er van verlost was, zeide zij: "Mijn Heer, ik ben verlost van een meisje." - Allah wist het beste wat zij voortbracht. "En de man is niet gelijk aan de vrouw. En ik heb haar Maria genoemd en ik stel haar en haar nageslacht onder Uw bescherming tegen Satan, de verworpene." 
> 
> NB. Hier verwisselt de Koran bovendien Mirjam, de zuster van Mozes (Amram is haar vader, Jochebed haar moeder, Ex. 6:19), met Maria, de moeder van Jezus.


Ga arabisch leren lezen.




> Tal van uitspraken laten zien dat Mohammed weinig met vrouwen op had, met uitzondering van hun seksuele kwaliteiten, want hij had minstens dertien vrouwen plus de nodige bijvrouwen die hij soms allemaal in een nacht bezocht. Zijn zij niet de oorzaak van alle ellende en voorts de schuld dat niet alle mannen het paradijs binnengaan en dat Allah niet overal in ware zin aanbeden wordt? Enkele typerende uitspraken zijn:
> * "achter elke man die van het geloof afvalt, steekt een vrouw"
> * "voor de ondergang van een natie zijn de vrouwen verantwoordelijk"
> * "vrouwen zijn de domste wezens die er bestaan en aangezien de hel voor domkoppen is geschapen, gaan bijna alle vrouwen naar de hel." Naast voorwerp van verleiding en van domheid, is de vrouw ook toonbeeld van onreinheid, net als de hond en de ezel. Een uitspraak van Mohammed is:
> " drie zaken verderven het gebed van een man: de ezel, de zwarte hond en de vrouw" (de zwarte hond staat voor de duivel). Soms wordt nog een vierde aan dit rijtje toegevoegd, dat dan luidt: de hond, het zwijn, de jood en de vrouw.


Hij had 12 of 11 vrouwen. Zo te merken heb je geen kennis van de islam. Het lijkt me duidelijk dat je voor iets anders komt/bent. Een verdere discussie met zo'n sukkel, anti-islamiet, leugenaar, viezerik, heeft totaal geen zin. Nogmaals je komt weer niet met bewijzen/bronnen. Die drie punten die je noemt zijn geen overleveringen van de profeet, vrede zij met hem. Er is geen enkele authentieke overlevering die vertelt dat een jood het gebed verbreekt. Vrouw is verleidelijk, en elke man weet dat, behalve een homo zoals jij. Het is niet dat de vrouw de schuldige is, nee, integendeel, de man moest beter opletten waar hij bidt.
Verder moet je wel beseffen dat de meeste vrouwen oud waren. Uitzondering o.a. Aisha. De Profeet, vrede zij met hem, trouwde met hen omdat hun mannen vermoord werden tijdens het slagveld. Tegenwoordig trouwen mannen met n vrouw, hoewel de man 40 vriendinnen heeft. Wat je maar onrechtvaardig noemt.




> Deugdzame vrouwen: de Koran noemt ze wel, maar Mohammed kende ze nauwelijks. En wat belangrijker is: zelf een beroep doen op de Koran is onmogelijk, want de hadieth en de sjaria gelden al eeuwenlang als de enige juiste uitlegging.


Ga maar lekker buiten spelen. En ding is zeker, ik zal jou geloof nooit bespotten en voorliegen. Naar zo'n lage niveau is niet voor een moslim bestemd.

Adios amigo

ps: weet wel dat de meeste bekeerlingen vrouwen zijn, rarara hoe kan dat nou???

----------


## Yahud Seculaere

bewijzen genoeg en nog blijven ontkennen wat de bewijzen bewijzen !


wanneer je 1maal door het domheidsvirusgeloof bent gepakt ben je er waarschijnlijk bevattelijk voor.

want elke rede en logica verstompt dan in een spreken in eigen straatje !

men is verslaafd, en *onderworpen* .

----------


## IbnRushd

> bewijzen genoeg en nog blijven ontkennen wat de bewijzen bewijzen !
> 
> wanneer je 1maal door het domheidsvirusgeloof bent gepakt ben je er waarschijnlijk bevattelijk voor.
> 
> want elke rede en logica verstompt dan in een spreken in eigen straatje !
> 
> men is verslaafd, en onderworpen


Yep, iedereen kan wat zeggen, en iedereen kan teksten in hun eigen wereldje interpreteren zonder de kennis voor te hebben. Rinuz staat bekend als onwetende betreffende de islam.
Jij bent net zo verslaafd en onderworpen aan je eigen 'geloof', dus doe niet zo hypocriet.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Yep, iedereen kan wat zeggen, en iedereen kan teksten in hun eigen wereldje interpreteren zonder de kennis voor te hebben. Rinuz staat bekend als onwetende betreffende de islam.
> Jij bent net zo verslaafd en onderworpen aan je eigen 'geloof', dus doe niet zo hypocriet.*


dank je,

Misschien als je aan kunt geven dat de geschiedenis anders was.

----------


## IbnRushd

> Misschien als je aan kunt geven dat de geschiedenis anders was


Wat wil je weten, mijn beste vriend?
Je leert het al... gewoon durven vragen en geen omwegen maken.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_


 

kon mohammed ook schrijven??


Soera: 

(Zij zijn) degenen die de Boodschapper volgen, de ongeletterde Profeet, die zij bij hen, in de Taurat en in de Indjil, beschreven vinden. Hij beveelt hun het behoorlijke en hij verbiedt hun het verwerpelijke, en hij staat hun de goede dingen toe en hij verbiedt hun de slechte dingen. 

Soera 7:157([i]), Siregar 

Als we willen begrijpen wat het woord ongeletterd werkelijk betekent, moeten we kijken naar de Arabische tekst. Daar staat: an-nabiyyal-oemmi. Nabi betekent duidelijk profeet, oemmiwordt het beste uitgelegd door een ander vers: 

Hij is het Die onder de ongeletterden een boodschapper heeft verwekt die Zijn tekenen onder hen verkondigt en hen zuivert en hun het Boek en de wijsheid onderwijst, ofschoon zij voorheen in openbare dwaling verkeerden. 

Soera 62:2 

Wie zijn de ongeletterden in deze tekst? Het volgende commentaar (zie Quran, Yusuf Ali, voetnoot 5451) maakt het erg duidelijk: 

De Ongeletterden wanneer gebruikt voor een volk, verwijst het naar de Arabieren, in vergelijking met het Volk van het Boek, die een langere traditie van leren hadden, maar naar wiens falen verwezen wordt in vers 5 hieronder. Wanneer het gebruikt wordt voor individuen, betekent het dat Allahs Openbaring ten gunste is van alle mensen, of zij werelds geschoold zijn of niet. 

Het woord dat hier gebruikt wordt is oemmiyyoen, duidelijk hetzelfde als in Soera 7:157. 

Wat ik probeer te zeggen is dat het woord oemmi gebruikt werd voor mensen die niet de Schriften hadden, zoals de joden en christenen die hadden. Zij waren onschriftuurlijk, om zo te spreken. Mohammed zag zichzelf, zoals hij ook gezien werd door zijn metgezellen, als de profeet voor degenen die geen Boek, geen openbaring hadden, dat wil zeggen de Arabieren. 

Eigenlijk zou men moeten lezen: De profeet van onwetendheid. Het volk van onwetendheid waren degenen die de islam nog niet aanvaard hadden. De tijd van onwetendheid is duidelijk de tijd vr Mohammed. Dus is het waarschijnlijk dat Mohammed zichzelf als een profeet zag voor het volk van onwetendheid, in plaats van dat hij volledig ongeletterd was, wat helemaal moeilijk voor te stellen is voor een koopman van zijn formaat.

Dat Mohammed in staat was te schrijven kan ook afgeleid worden uit de volgende Traditie (Hadieth): 

De Profeet, moge Allah hem zegenen, werd ziek op donderdag. Vervolgens begon hij, dat wil zeggen Ibn Abbaas te wenen en zei: Wee deze donderdag! Wat een donderdag. De ziekte van de Profeet, moge Allah hem zegenen, werd ernstig; hij zei: Breng een inktpot en iets om op te schrijven. Ik zal een document beschreven hebben en u zult nooit meer misleid worden. 

Ibn Sads biografie, Vol. II, p. 302

----------


## Canaris

Ik ben een theologisch bijzonder geinteresseeerd iemand . Het spannendst voor mij zijn de geschiedkundige pijlers binnen de theologie.
 
Binnen de christelijk theologische schrift analyse vind een bijzonder eerlijk procees plaats. Spannend om te lezen met op dit moment veel ongeklaarde en verwarrende feiten.

Ik sta er altijd verbaasd van hoe men binnen de islamitisch theologisch verkenning , zich ten alle male blind en doof stelt voor enorm voor-de hand liggende feiten. 

Feiten.
Door Justinius werden in 495 na Christus alle Gnostische groeperingen en filosofien verboden. 
IN 514 na C werd de oeroude Unversiteit van Athene gesloten , vanwege Gnostische denkbeelden. 
De wetenschappers die er werkten en velen studenten werden met de dood bedreigd waarop velen naar het arabische schiereiland vluchtten. 


Niet zo lang daarna staat een Man namens Mohammed op en komt met en boek , wat punt voor punt de gnostische leer spiegeld. Er staan zelfs dingen in , die linea recta naar de Atheense universiteit kunnen worden teruggeleid. ( i.e. Foetus verhaal wat van Galen komt of het hele Cosmische verhaal) 

Dat is niet uit een duim gezogen maar geschiedkunige waarheid. 
De consequenties hirvan zijn naturlijk enkelt speculatief, maar een moedig Moslim sluit zijn ogen hiervoor niet . 

Ik vraag mij altijd weer af , waarvoor men bang is.
De rooms Katholieke kerk was ook niet bang toen zij de Evolutie Theorie als aanneemlijk aannam.

----------


## Yahud Seculaere

waarom is men bang ?

men is niet bang maar men gelooft niet dat Jezus zomaar een gewoon mens was, Hij was namelijk meer dan een mens, volgens Zijn eigen zeggen was Hij 100 % lichamelijke afgeleide van G-d en zou Hij terugkeren naar Zijn geestelijke vader in de Hemelen.

waarom is de moslim bang om aan te nemen dat G-d zelf afdaalde naar de mens om hem een hart onder de riem te steken, tot Trooster te Zijn in de Heilige Geest, inplaats van uitsluitend ongenaaktbaar en onkwetsbaar groot te zitten wezen daar boven, zonder een tastbaar bewijs.

Ga me niet vertellen dat G-d dat niet zou willen of kunnen, op twee of meer plaatsen tegelijkertijd aanwezig zijn, Hij kan en doet alles voor Zijn schepping en in het bijzonder de mens !

----------


## Mhden

Sommigen zijn alleen maar ongenaaktbaar en arrogant groot !

----------


## rinuz

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Mhden_ 
*Sommigen zijn alleen maar ongenaaktbaar en arrogant groot !* [/QUopte]

Groot is de genade , van de HEER.

----------


## Yahud Seculaere

> _Geplaatst door Mhden_ 
> *Sommigen zijn alleen maar ongenaaktbaar en arrogant groot !*


inderdaad Mahden zoals _allah acbar_ , ofzoiets.

----------


## IbnRushd

Rinuz ik zal je vraag beantwoorden. Volgende week heb je een antwoord, inshaAllah. 
Op school heb ik geen boeken, en internet heb ik niet.




> inderdaad Mahden zoals allah acbar , ofzoiets.


Je bent een 'miskien', a gefrustreerde zielepoot.  :zwaai:

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Rinuz ik zal je vraag beantwoorden.
> Je bent een 'miskien', a gefrustreerde zielepoot. *


Dank je .

Ik zie jou uitslag over het wel of niet schrijven kunnen van mohammed.

De God van Jezus zegene jou!!

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Rinuz ik zal je vraag beantwoorden.
> Je bent een 'miskien', a gefrustreerde zielepoot. *


Dank je .

Ik zie jou uitslag over het wel of niet schrijven kunnen van mohammed.

De God van Jezus zegene jou!!

----------


## IbnRushd

Beste Rinuz hierbij het volgende: (uiteraard zijn er nog zaken die ik nog moet ontkrachten)

Ten eerste: ibn Sa'ds, heb ik gehoord en gelezen dat hij sjietische bronnen aanhaald. Ik, spreek voor mezelf, ben een soennie en heb absoluut niets met sjiesme mee te maken.
Yusuf Ali, bekend om zijn engelse vertaling van de Qoran. Is tevens ook de meeste geprinte vertaling. Helaas, berust zijn boek vol met fouten - kun je tegen alle Arabisten (niet-moslims of moslims) navragen. Hij zegt bijv. wat moetashaabih is allegorisch. Verder zegt hij dat wij, mensen, niet weten hoe de djins eruit zien, wat absurd klinkt.
In de jaren 80 of 90 heeft The King Fahd Complex (SA) zijn boeken gratis in de wereld verspreid. Ieder die dat boek wilde hebben kreeg het gratis. Er zijn daar twee versies van: eentje waar boordevol met fouten zijn, hebben ze uiteindelijk uit de voorraad gehaald. Tweede, is door een ander team is vertaald. Deze wordt tot heden ook niet meer gedrukt. Er is weer een nieuwe versie door o.a. ene Khan.




> De Profeet, moge Allah hem zegenen, werd ziek op donderdag. Vervolgens begon hij, dat wil zeggen Ibn Abbaas te wenen en zei: Wee deze donderdag! Wat een donderdag. De ziekte van de Profeet, moge Allah hem zegenen, werd ernstig; hij zei: Breng een inktpot en iets om op te schrijven. Ik zal een document beschreven hebben en u zult nooit meer misleid worden.


Door wie is het overleverd? Is deze hadith authentiek? Wat is de sharh(uitleg, omgeving, tijd etc.) en graag wil ik in het Arabisch hebben. 

Praise be to Allaah.

Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 
"Those who follow the Messenger, the Prophet who can neither read not write whom they find written with them in the Tawraat and the Injeel, - he commands them for al-Maroof (i.e., Islamic monotheism and all that Islaam has ordained); and forbids them from al-Munkar (i.e., disbelief, polytheism of all kinds, and all that Islaam has forbidden); he allows them as lawful al-Tayyibaat (i.e., all good and lawful as regards things, deeds, beliefs, persons, foods, etc.), and prohibits them as unlawful al-khabaaith (i.e., all evil and unlawful as regards things, deeds, beliefs, persons, foods, etc.), he releases them from their heavy burdens (of Allaahs Covenant) and from the fetters (bindings) that were upon them. So those who believe in him (Muhammad), honor him, help him and follow the light (the Quraan) which has been sent down with him, it is they who will be successful."
[al-Araaf 7:157]

Al-Qurtubi, may Allaah have mercy on him, said in his tafseer of this aayah: "Allaah says al-ummi. Ibn Abbaas, may Allaah be pleased with him, said: Your Prophet was unlettered, unable to read or write or calculate. Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): Neither did you (O Muhammad) read any book before it (this Quran), nor did you write any book (whatsoever) with your right hand . . . 
[al-Ankaboot 29:48]."

Ibn Katheer, may Allaah have mercy on him, said in his tafseer of the second aayah quoted [al-Ankaboot 29:48]:
"Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): Neither did you (O Muhammad) read any book before it (this Quraan), nor did you write any book (whatsoever) with your right hand . . . i.e., you (O Muhammad) lived among your people for a while before you brought this Quraan to them, and you never read any book or were able to write anything. Everyone among your people and others knows that you are an unlettered man, who does not read or write. This is how he was described in the previous Books as Allaah said (interpretation of the meaning): Those who follow the Messenger, the Prophet who can neither read not write whom they find written with them in the Tawraat and the Injeel, - he commands them for al-Maroof (i.e., Islamic monotheism and all that Islaam has ordained); and forbids them from al-Munkar (i.e., disbelief, polytheism of all kinds, and all that Islaam has forbidden) . . . [al-Araaf 7:157]. 

Hence the Prophet will remain unable to write even one line or one letter, until the Day of Resurrection. He had scribes who would write down in front of him the Revelation and letters to different regions. . . . Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): . . . In that case, indeed, the followers of falsehood might have doubted. [al-Ankaboot 29:48], i.e., if you had been good at it (reading and writing), some of the ignorant people would have doubted you and said that you had learnt this from the previous Books left by the Prophets. Indeed, they say this despite the fact that they know he was unlettered and unable to write, as it says in the Quraan (interpretation of the meaning): And they say: "Tales of the ancients, which he has written down, and they are dictated to him morning and afternoon." [al-Furqaan 25:5]"

Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning):

"He it is Who sent among the unlettered ones a Messenger from among themselves, reciting to them His Verses, purifying them (from the filth of disbelief and polytheism), and teaching them the Book and al-Hikmah (al-Sunnah). And verily, they had been before in manifest error."
[al-Jumuah 62:2]

Al-Qurtubi, may Allaah have mercy on him, said in his tafseer of this aayah:
"It was said: the unlettered ones means those who do not write. Such were the Quraysh. Mansoor reported from Ibraaheem, who said: Al-ummi (the unlettered one) is the one who neither reads nor writes. "A Messenger from among themselves" means Muhammad , who was unlettered and never read a book nor learned how. Al-Mawardi said: What is good about the fact that Allaah sent an unlettered Prophet? There are three things: 
(i) his message fulfilled the foretelling of the previous Prophets; 
(ii) this made him similar to and closer to other Prophets; 
(iii) this would eliminate all suspicion that he had learned the message he preached from books and writings that he had read."

I say: all of this is evidence of the miraculous nature and truth of his Prophethood. 

(The above has been summarized from the Tafseer of al-Qurtubi, may Allaah have mercy on him). 




The above has been summarized from the Tafseer of al-Qurtubi, may Allaah have mercy on him). (www.islam-qa.com)

En dit is wat wij, soennieten volgen.

----------


## Mhden

my sincere condolances !

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Rinuz ik zal je vraag beantwoorden. Volgende week heb je een antwoord, inshaAllah. 
> Op school heb ik geen boeken, en internet heb ik niet.
> 
> 
> 
> Je bent een 'miskien', a gefrustreerde zielepoot. *


Helaas nog geen antwoord.

Heb je wel een antwoord, zonder echte kennis.(Google)

----------


## 13nine.

hebben men geen verschillen meer van moslim en allachtonen gebruiken wij voor donker mens noemt men hem ook moslim. mensen zien het altijd in een kant ik moet gelijk hebben zoek op wat amerika met irak heeft gedaan. zoek op wat isreal met palestina heeft gedaan. zie het eenkeer god gaf je ogen. gebruik ze dan ziet het niet altijd in een kant altijd in 2 kanten. word eens wakker!!

----------


## El_Nour

> Assalaam waleikum broeders en zusters, 
> 
> Vanaf vandaag ben ik geen moslim meer, maar gewoon een Nederlander van Marokaanse afkomst.
> 
> De islam is in mijn ogen niet meer waardig om maar eventjes op de wereld toneel te verschijnen, want elke verschijning gaat gepaard met bloedvergieten en het steeds dieper wegzakken van mijn vertrouwen in de medemoslim. Om fundamentalistische takken binnen de islam uit te roeien, hierin hebben wij gefaald. 
> 
> En daarom vanaf vandaag distansier ik mij van elk moslim geweld tegen onschuldigen en zelf tegen schuldigen, die in principe alleen hun mening uiten!
> 
> Allah(swt) zal altijd in mijn hart blijven, maar om mezelf moslim te noemen daar heb ik geen zin meer in.
> ...



Salaam Aleikoum,

Jammer dat je het zo ziet, maar snap niet dat in jou ogen elke verschijning van de Islam gepaard gaat met bloedvergieten...

Want in mijn ogen is dat geen Islam, in de Islam worden geen onschuldige en broeders gedood, degene die dat doen kunnen wel zeggen dat ze moslim zijn maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ze het echt zijn, een moslim heeft geen bloed van zijn/haar broeders of zusters aan zijn/haar handen..

Een moslim vergelijken met een moordenaar is wel erg, want een moslim is geen moordenaar, maar een oprecht persoon met een hart dat gevuld is met liefde voor en door Allah swt en voor zijn/haar broeders of zusters, een moslim helpt zijn/haar broeders en zusters...

O broeder laat je aub niet leiden door shaitan, dit leven is slechts een test, trap hier niet in en luister niet naar shaitan door geen moslim meer te zijn, maar doorsta deze test aub en denk na over wat ik zei, velen zeggen ze zijn moslim, maar handelen er niet naar, dus hoe kun je jezelf dan moslim noemen...

Aub laat Allah swt niet in de steek, Hij heeft jou dit leven geschonken, maar onthoud Hij kan dit ook zo weer afnemen..

InchaAllah bedenk je je..

Wasalaam Aleikoum

Liefs,

El_Nour

----------


## jamaldin

Ja rabi ik wil u danken dat u me moslim hebt geschapen. 

- Allahoema anta rabi la illaha ila anta gala9tani astghfiroka wa atoeboe ilijk 3amiltoe soean aw danantoe nafsi fagfirli fa inahoe la ja ghfiroe doenoeba ila anta.

- allahoema anta rabbi la illaha illa ent, galaktani wa ana 3abdoek, wa ana 3alaa 3ahdik wa wa3dik mastata3t. a3oedoe bika min shari ma sana3t. aboe'oe laka bi ni3matika 3alaya wa aboe'oe bi danbi fa ghfirli, fa inahoe la yaghfiroe doenoeba illa ent 

-raditoe billahi raben wa bil islami dienan, wa bi mohamedin saw nabiyen wa rasoelan

Moge allah je vergeven broeder voor zulke uitspraken.

----------


## abdoeltje

Prachtig ThaMaroc, het is erg moedig van je om zo te spreken, vrijheid van expressie is in het westen een van de grote verworvenheden , toch moet je oppassen, er zijn genoeg fundementalisten die uit geloofsijver je het zwijgen op willen leggen, denk maar aan van Gogh........uitkijken dus......

----------


## Saida_Antwerpen

> Vanaf vandaag ben ik geen moslim meer


Dan ben je nooit een moslim geweest. 
Het geloof in de islam is niet iets dat je van de ene dag op de andere kan loslaten wanneer je daar met je hart in gelooft.
Tenzij je nooit echt geloofd hebt...dat is een andere kwestie.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door ThaMaroc
> 
> 
> Vanaf vandaag ben ik geen moslim meer
> 
> 
> Dan ben je nooit een moslim geweest. 
> Het geloof in de islam is niet iets dat je van de ene dag op de andere kan loslaten wanneer je daar met je hart in gelooft.
> Tenzij je nooit echt geloofd hebt...dat is een andere kwestie.


En als hij er drie dagen over gedaan had? Natuurlijk best mogelijk dat een lange worsteling vooraf is gegaan aan de bewuste dag.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> En als hij er drie dagen over gedaan had? Natuurlijk best mogelijk dat een lange worsteling vooraf is gegaan aan de bewuste dag.


'Bekering' is psychologisch een interessant fenomeen.

Een klassieker: 
_Varieties of Religious Experience, a Study in Human Nature by William James_

100jaar oud, nog steeds een aanrader.

----------


## Charlus

> 'Bekering' is psychologisch een interessant fenomeen.
> 
> Een klassieker: 
> _Varieties of Religious Experience, a Study in Human Nature by William James_
> 
> 100jaar oud, nog steeds een aanrader.


Bedankt. Ik heb 'm gedownload, later wellicht meer. Jij hebt het boek in zijn geheel doorgenomen?

----------


## abdoeltje

> Dan ben je nooit een moslim geweest. 
> Het geloof in de islam is niet iets dat je van de ene dag op de andere kan loslaten wanneer je daar met je hart in gelooft.
> Tenzij je nooit echt geloofd hebt...dat is een andere kwestie.


Maar je wordt toch als moslim geboren.......maar owee als de waarheid je vrijmaakt....dan stap je eruit, dan ben je een apostaat of murtad....en dat wordt je niet in dank afgenomen, gelukkig kan dat in het westen omdat er VOLLEDIGE VRIJHEID van godsdienst is, daar kan de islam nog wat van leren!

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Dan ben je nooit een moslim geweest. 
> Het geloof in de islam is niet iets dat je van de ene dag op de andere kan loslaten wanneer je daar met je hart in gelooft.
> Tenzij je nooit echt geloofd hebt...dat is een andere kwestie.


Wat een vooroordelen.

----------


## Morosian

> Geen enkele religie is slecht.
> Alleen een mens kan goed of slecht zijn.


Religie is door mensen bedacht, dus het kan wel degelijk goed of slecht zijn. Je hoeft de bijbel of de koran maar te lezen, en je komt al snel de meest intolerante denkbeelden tegen. De bijbel is daarin iets erger dan de koran, maar toch.

Als religie niet door mensen bedacht zou zijn, dan zouden er niet zoveel zijn geweest. De mensheid heeft door de eeuwen heen in ruim tienduizend verschillende goden geloofd - allemaal zelf verzonnen.

----------


## rotterdam_girl

> Salaam o3alekom,
> 
> Ik vind het echt jammer dat je zo denkt.
> Dit is hoe ik het zie: 
> Er leven rond de miljard moslims op de wereld. De enige die het westen krijgt te zien zijn de zogenoemde terroristen. Zo gaan veel mensen denken dat alle moslims terroristen, gemeneriken, valseriken zijn. Maar die ander 99% laat de media niet zien, die een goed leven leiden. 
> 
> Maar waarom geloofde je eerst wel in Allah swt en in zijn boodschappers en nu niet? Heb je bewijzen dat de Islam gebaseerd is op leugens. Want daar gaat het volgens mij om. Je moet niet kijken wat andere mensen doen of denken maar wat de Islam zegt en of dat het de waarheid is. Als je niet gelooft wat er in de koran staat en in de sunna van de profeet dan kan je je een ongelovige noemen. Maar als je zegt dat je ongelovig bent omdat er leed is veroorzaakt door sommige moslims, vind ik een laf.
> 
> En Allah zal je op het pad laten lopen die Hij voor je gekozen heeft.
> ...



Tbarkellah Jij hebt gesproken dame

----------


## rotterdam_girl

> Dus een miljard moslims heeft de neiging moordenaar voor het geloof te kunnen zijn? Geloof er geen donder van. 
> Ik weet niet wat je je precies hebt laten vertellen, of wat je op TV ziet. Maar hier klopt iets niet. 
> 
> Ik zeg als katholiek bijna dat je moslim moet blijven. Maar dan niet het soort Islam wat je in je hoofd hebt. Maar je moet nog andere redenen hebben, anders denk je dit niet. Maar het heeft geen enkele zin om bij een godsdienst te blijven, als je er niet innerlijk in gelooft. Toch neem je alles waar je wl in geloofd hebt gewoon mee. Dat veeg je toch niet uit. Je weet niet of je later de dingen anders gaat zien. Doe vooral wat goed voelt, want zonder overtuigde vrijheid, werkt de godsdienst ook niet.


 :knipoog: 




> Zonde.
> 
> Het maakt mij geen reet uit, ik blijf er nog steeds voor uitkomen dat ik Moslim ben, ook al zit er kaas tussen mn oren en geen couscous.


Goedzo

----------


## Charlus

> <...>
> Mohammed Boekeri baseerde zich op een fatwa die onder meer gebaseerd was op deze hadith en soortgelijk: 
> 
> Bukhari, Volume 3, Book 45, Number 687 
> 
> Mohammed zei, "Wie wil Ka'b bin Al-Ashraf (een dichter die spotverzen over de islam maakte) doden omdat hij Allah en de Profeet heeft beledigd?" Muhammad bin Maslama zei: "Ik zal hem doden." Dus Muhammad bin Maslama ging naar Ka'b en zei: "Ik wil een lening van n of twee Wasqs graan." Ka'b zei: "Geef je vrouwen als onderpand." Muhammad bin Maslama zei: "Hoe kunnen we onze vrouwen als onderpand geven, gezien je de knapste onder de Arabieren bent?" Kab zei: "Geef dan je zonen als onderpand." Muhammad zei: "Hoe kunnen we onze zonen als onderpand geven? Men zal ze uitlachen omdat ze voor n of twee Wasqs graan als onderpand worden gegeven. Dat is een schande voor ons. maar we zullen onze wapens als onderpand geven." Muhammad bin Maslama beloofde hem dat hij terug zou komen. Ze kwamen zoals beloofd en vermoordden Kab. Daarna rapporteerden ze dit aan de Profeet.
> 
> Duidelijk was er dus geen islamitisch gezag in deze context. 
> Er was wel: 
> ...


Vrouwen konden fungeren als onderpand voor een lening, maar zonen ook. Ik neem aan dat hen het slavenleven wachtte als de lening niet werd terugbetaald. 
Mannen waren wel meer waard dan vrouwen, verontwaardiging immers nav. de suggestie dat mannen slechts n of twee Wasqs graan waard waren. Het aanbod van vrouwen als onderpand werd niet afgewezen omdat de vrouwen teveel waard zouden zijn, maar omdat de kredietverstrekker te aantrekkelijk was. Wat maakte het nu uit dat hij aantrekkelijk was?
De plot ontgaat me. Muhammad trekt erop uit om Ka'b om zeep te helpen. Eenmaal aangekomen bij Ka'b sluit hij een lening bij hem af, laat zijn wapens als onderpand achter, vertrekt, keert terug en vermoordt hem. What's that all about?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> What's that all about?


Tempoe doeloe. 
Toen was moord nog heel gewoon.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> De plot ontgaat me. Muhammad trekt erop uit om Ka'b om zeep te helpen. Eenmaal aangekomen bij Ka'b sluit hij een lening bij hem af, laat zijn wapens als onderpand achter, vertrekt, keert terug en vermoordt hem. What's that all about?
> 
> 
> Tempoe doeloe. 
> Toen was moord nog heel gewoon.


De profeet en zijn trouwe schare psychopaten?



> De profeet is onaangenaam getroffen door de woorden van ene Ka'b. Hij vraagt aan zijn companen wie Ka'b voor hem wil omleggen. Muhammad meldt zich aan en gaat op weg naar Ka'b. De mannen omhelzen elkaar.
> Muhammad: "Zeg Ka'b, kun je me een paar ton lenen?"
> Ka'b: "Tuurlijk joh, doe je vrouwen maar als onderpand."
> Muhammad: "Ja dat had je gedacht! Mijn vrouwen als onderpand bij de knapste dekhengst van Arabi stallen! Wha ha ha ha!!!!"
> Ka'b: "Ha ha ha ha!!!"
> Muhammad: "Ho ho ho ho!!!"
> Ka'b: "Doe dan je zonen maar."
> Muhammad: "Die is lekker. Mijn zonen zijn maar een paar ton waard? Weet je wat, ik laat mijn wapens wel achter."
> Ze nemen hartelijk afscheid. Een moment later is Muhammad terug.
> ...

----------


## H.P.Pas

Vraag me af of die lening nog terugbetaald is aan de erven.

----------


## Charlus

> Vraag me af of die lening nog terugbetaald is aan de erven.


Mijn inschatting is dat de erven een kubusvormige doos ontvangen hebben ter grootte van een hoofd met als begeleidend schrijven: "Met de complimenten van de profeet en jullie kunnen fluiten naar jullie geld, LOL!!!!!".
Terecht dat deze onrust in het land veroorzakende opruier standrechtelijk werd gexecuteerd. Ronduit schandalig zoals ik dit akkefietje uit de context heb gerukt. Blijft wel de vraag hoe het nu precies zit met dat geld lenen etc., voorafgaand aan het om hals brengen.

----------


## I believe in miracles

Ik vind het zeker niet raar dat je nu geen Islamiet wilt zijn. Vandaag de dag worden mensen steeds vaker in hokjes geplaatst. Ik zou zeker niet verbonden willen zijn met negatieve zaken van alledaagse dag. En als JIJ gewoon vindt dat je geen Islamiet wilt zijn, nou wie kan er daar dan iets van zeggen? Ik doel er dan op dat ze het bevoorbeeld 'laf'vinden ofzo. Al zou je gewoon zeggen van dat je zoveel shit heb t meegemaakt in je leven dat je daarom niet meer gelooft, wie is er dan om jou te veroordelen? Ik merk echt dat in bepaalde culturen het een soort van verraad is als je niet meer wilt geloven. Ik denk dat je ook dat je enorm in de gaten gehouden wordt door je gemeenschap of je wel of niet je geloof belijd. 

Ik vind het echt de grootste flauwekul als we voor een ander gaan bepalen dat hij maar bij zijn geloof moet blijven. Dan speel je zelf toch ook voor een soort van God? Laat mensen in hun waarde en laat ze zelf beslissen in dit toch al veel te korte leven.

Je leeft maar een keer

----------


## Hans50

Ik maak me wel degelijk zorgen om een verdere islamisering van Staten door moslim-extremisten,zie Taliban,zie Al quiada in bijv. noord Pakistan vanuit Afghanistan.
Pakistan beschikt n.l over een atoombom,en als die in handen valt van extremisten dan is het einde zoek.
Ik ben trouwens voor geen enkele vorm van extreem Staatsbestuur,en blind vertrouwen in religie.
Niet in socialisme/communisme (zie Cuba,Noord Korea,en nu Venezuela),maar ook niet in religie staten zoals Iran en SA.
Geen enkele religie is ooit ontstaan om mensen vrijheid en geluk te brengen,wel voor onderdrukking,het volk in het gareel houden,haat en angst.
Een kleine elitaire groep houdt een hele natie onder dwang met god,bestraffingen,en bangmakerij.En daar leven die,voornamelijk heren,van.
Er zijn maar 4 wetmatigheden die de wereld overheersen en dat is aanzien,macht,seks en geld,en met het "heilige boek" in de hand lukt dat prima om de massa de mond te snoeren.
Hou jij ze dom zei de ondernemer tegen de geestelijke (geen scholing,of gecensureerde scholing) dan hou ik ze arm.
Nog steeds een waarheid als een koe.

----------


## abubasir

waar wat je zegt hans, alleen dat de meeste mensen in de geschiedenis en het heden RELIGIE misbruiken wil niet zeggen dat Religie niet deugt. het is ongetwijfeld HOOP voor velen en HOOP doet leven.

----------


## Hans50

Dat ben ik met je eens abubasir.
Op de juiste manier gebruikt kan religie voor veel mensen een zegen zijn.
Helaas,zoals boven beschreven in mijn eerste betoog,lopen we te vaak tegen 
het omgekeerde aan.
Maar toch.....hoop doet leven.

----------


## zein syria

ThaMaroc, jouw beslissing uiteraard. Maar desalniettemin is het jammer dat je de schuld aan radicaal en ongenuanceerd gedrag binnen de moslimwereld enkel bij de moslims zelf legt. 

Je weet dat de omma zwaar onder vuur ligt, zowel verbaal als fysiek. Hierdoor kan er iets knappen bij sommige moslims, waardoor ze verbitterd raken en hun bereidheid tot het sluiten van compromissen afneemt. Niet omdat de islam dat voorschrijft, maar omdat mensen zo in elkaar zitten.

Ofschoon ik je beslissing respecteer kan ik je van harte aanraden om je beslissing nog niet wereldkundig te maken en eerst wat te bezinnen. Probeer wat rond te reizen in islamitische landen. 

Kheir in shaa2 llah,
Zein Syria

----------


## zakii-ned

Heel jammer dat mensen slecht over de islam denken.

Er staat in de koran veel over jihad ed. Dit is ergens logisch, omdat de shaitaan zoveel macht heeft en de islam kapot maakt. Allah (swt) weet dit en heeft de moslims toestemming gegeven om de ongelovigen te bestrijden. De sharia is ingevoerd en vandaar uit is het verplicht om de sharia koste wat het kost te verdedigen. Iedereen die dat ongedaan wil maken, zal tegen worden gevochten. Het zijn God's wetten, die moeten worden gehandhaafd. Helaas zullen de ongelovigen die gebieden aanvallen, om hun drang naar geld en macht uit te breiden. Allah (swt) heeft ons een wapen gegeven om de aanvallen van buitenaf te weerstaan. Maar als enige geloof hebben wij ons aan regels te houden. Maar jihad mogen wij niet zomaar gebruiken.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Helaas zullen de ongelovigen die gebieden aanvallen, om hun drang naar geld en macht uit te breiden.<...>


Je doelt op regio Schiphol?

----------


## abdoeltje

> Ik vind dat jouw argumentatie nogal wat gebreken vertoont. Jij geeft gewoon geen argumenten. De moord is uitgevoerd in opdracht van de profeet? (saws). Deze bewering raakt kant noch wal. In de Qur'an staat dat er ruimte is voor diversiteit en dat is door Allah soebhana wa ta'ala bepaald. Belediging van moslims binnen islamitisch gebied heeft duidelijk wel gevolgen. Wij dienen geen verderfzaaiers te zijn, zoals in de Qur'an staat. Mohammed B. is dat wel met zijn uitkering van de Nederlandse staat die van het geld komt van de taghoet. Hoe corrupt kun je dan zijn? Dat vind ik belediging van de islam.


Dat hebben we onlangs weer in pakistan - land of pure- gezien, waar mensen levend verbrand werden omdat het gerucht ging dat die zgn. koraan ontheiligd zou zijn, zo houd je je land schoon, brandschoon.
Elke religie kan je door de stront halen zonder in problemen te komen, alleen bij de islam kom je in diepe problemen, of het nu cartoons zijn of een clublied van een voetbalvereniging, het maakt niet uit.
Als een religie niet goed met kritiek om kan gaan dan is het een waardeloze religie in mijn ogen...of kom ik daardoor ook al in de problemen.
Thamaroc heeft het goed gezien en heeft de juiste conclusies getrokken.
In nederland kan dat om je geloof vaarwel te zeggen en er openlijk voor ui te komen omdat het een rechtstaat is. In landen waar de islamitische wetgeving van kracht is kom je direct in diepe problemen omdat het niet geaccepteerd wordt als je je geloof vaarwel zegt, want zo staat dat in de edele koraan...

----------


## Hans50

Er is waarschijnlijk geen god.
Durf zelf te denken en geniet van dit leven!

----------


## Hans50

Een authentieke religiositeit heeft geen profeten nodig, geen heilanden, geen kerken, geen moskeen,geen pausen, geen priestersen geen imam's,omdat ware religiositeit is een overvloeien van het hart.

Als religiositeit zich zou verspreiden over de hele wereld zouden de godsdiensten verdwijnen en ook sektarisme. Religiositeit is een individuele zaak terwijl waar mensen als groep bijeen zijn, is onvermijdelijk sprake van conformisme en groepsdwang. Religie is innerlijke actie en die kan nooit samengaan met de kuddegeest van politiek of godsdienstige sektarisme.

Wanneer we willen zoeken naar de zin van ons bestaan en streven naar zelfverandering raken aan het Doel van ons leven, dan zullen wij ons in de eerste plaats moeten bevrijden van de kinderlijke neiging tot conformisme en onderwerping. We zullen het leven en onszelf onder ogen moeten durven zien, we moeten de verantwoordelijkheid voor ons leven en denken op ons nemen, in plaats van ons te verschuilen achter een leider, een groep of een ideologie.

Conclusie: De conclusie kan derhalve geen andere zijn dan dat een mens de weg naar zijn bestemming slechts alleen kan gaan. Wie klakkeloos de door (politieke)autoriteiten opgedrongen normen en waarden overneemt en conform opvolgt, ontkent de morele plicht van ieder mens om zelf te denken en faalt vanzelfsprekend in zijn levensopdracht.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> ThaMaroc, jouw beslissing uiteraard. Maar desalniettemin is het jammer dat je de schuld aan radicaal en ongenuanceerd gedrag binnen de moslimwereld enkel bij de moslims zelf legt.


Zegt iemand met een agressieve avatar die precies alle vooroordelen over moslims bevestigt.

----------


## zein syria

Je kunt je niet voorstellen dat degene op het plaatje weleens legitieme redenen zou kunnen hebben om de wapens op te nemen?

----------


## Hans50

Een man wiens familie tot de aristocratie behoorde, bezat voor de Tweede Wereldoorlog een aantal grote ondernemingen en landgoederen. Hem werd gevraagd hoeveel Duitsers echte Nazi’s waren; zijn antwoord kan ons als richtsnoer dienen in onze houding ten opzichte van fanatisme.

“Maar heel weinig mensen waren echte Nazi’s,” zei hij, “maar een heleboel genoten ervan dat de Duitse trots weer terug was, en nog veel meer hadden het te druk om zich ervoor te interesseren. Ik was n van degenen die gewoon dacht dat de Nazi’s een stelletje gekken waren. Dus de meerderheid deed niets en liet het eenvoudig gebeuren. Voor we het in de gaten hadden ze ons in hun macht, we waren alle controle kwijtgeraakt, en het einde van de wereld was gekomen. Mijn familie is alles kwijtgeraakt. Ik ben in een concentratiekamp terechtgekomen en de geallieerden hebben mijn fabrieken vernietigd.”

Keer op keer wordt ons door de “experts” en op tv verteld dat islam de religie van de vrede is, en dat het overgrote deel van de moslims alleen maar in vrede wil leven. Deze onbewezen bewering mag dan wr zijn, hij doet er helemaal niet toe. Het is nietszeggend gebazel, bedoeld om ons gerust te stellen, en om op de een of andere manier het spook te verhullen van de fanatici die in de naam van de islam overal ter wereld als gekken tekeergaan. Het is echter een feit dat op dit moment in de geschiedenis de fanatici de leiding hebben in de islam.

Het zijn de fanatici die marcheren. Het zijn de fanatici die elk van de 50 gewapende conflicten op de wereld voeren. Het zijn de fanatici die in Afrika christelijke of in stamverband levende groepen afslachten en die geleidelijk het hele continent met een islamitische golf overspoelen en innemen. Het zijn de fanatici die bommen laten ontploffen, doden, onthoofden en moorden om hun eer te herstellen. Het zijn de fanatici die de ene na de andere moskee overnemen. Het zijn de fanatici die ijverend voor hun geloof de steniging en ophanging van homo’s en slachtoffers van verkrachting verspreiden. Het harde meetbare feit is dat de “vreedzame meerderheid”, de “zwijgende meerderheid”, met geweld en dreigementen wordt onderdrukt en er niet toe doet. Het communistische Rusland omvatte ook Russen die alleen maar in vrede wilden leven, en toch waren de Russische communisten verantwoordelijk voor de moord op ongeveer 20 miljoen mensen. De vreedzame meerderheid deed er niet toe.

De enorme bevolking van China was net zo vreedzaam, maar de Chinese communisten slaagden erin een onthutsende 70 miljoen mensen te vermoorden.

De doorsnee individuele Japanner was voor de Tweede Wereldoorlog geen oorlogszuchtige sadist. Toch richtte Japan in Zuidoost-Azi een massaslachting aan waarbij 12 miljoen Chinese burgers systematisch werden vermoord, de meesten werden gedood met het zwaard, de schop en de bajonet. 

En wie kan het bloedbad in Rwanda vergeten? Zou je niet kunnen zeggen dat de meerderheid van de Rwandesen “vredelievend” was?

Geschiedenislessen zijn vaak ongelofelijk simpel en bot, en al zijn we nog zulke logisch denkende wezens, toch missen we vaak het meest fundamentele en eenvoudige punt: vredelievende moslims hebben door hun zwijgen elke betekenis verloren. Vredelievende moslims zullen onze vijand worden als ze hun mond niet open doen, omdat ze net als mijn vriend in Duitsland op een dag wakker zullen worden om te ontdekken dat de fanatici hen in de macht hebben, en dat hun wereld op zijn eind loopt.

Vredelievende Duitsers, Japanners, Chinezen, Russen Ruandezen, Servirs, Afghanen, Iraki’s, Palestijnen, Somali’s, Nigerianen, Algerijnen en vele anderen zijn gestorven omdat de vreedzame meerderheid zijn mond niet open deed tot het te laat was.

En wij, die de gebeurtenissen voor onze ogen zien ontvouwen, wij moeten onze aandacht richten op de enige groep die ertoe doet, de FANATICI die onze manier van leven bedreigen.Iedereen die betwijfelt dat dit een ernstige zaak is, draagt bij aan de passiviteit die de problemen de kans geeft nog groter te worden. Iedereen die denkt dat je niets overkomt als je “je maar met je eigen zaken bemoeit” moet nog maar eens goed nadenken. En denk niet dat je in je eentje niets kunt doen. Samen staan we sterk.

----------


## fayza__

zoooo raar hoe kom jee erop

----------


## Hans50

Gewoon nog een keer lezen faya_ dan snap je het misschien wel.

----------


## Joesoef

> Gewoon nog een keer lezen faya_ dan snap je het misschien wel.



Hans, je kan het ook omkeren, eigenlijk staat dat er ook.

----------


## kabdany

slmolkm..
reactie op Joesoef : kun je je eigen nader verklaren bvb,wat zijn jou ervaringen met moslims/islaam...

----------


## kabdany

Alhamdoulillaah.

abdoelrani/abdoeraheem/abdoelgaliq..
we weten niet hoe oud je bent,wat je door je leven hebt meegemaakt ALLAH is de alwetende.
sub7anALLAH de quraan is niet voor niets NIET uit wissen uit ons memory .WAAROM deze vraag is aan jou ABDOE.....

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Je kunt je niet voorstellen dat degene op het plaatje weleens legitieme redenen zou kunnen hebben om de wapens op te nemen?


Je avatar bewijst alleen maar dat je steeds aan geweld denkt en dat is typisch voor een moslimfanaat.

----------

